# Hello new and from Hampshire



## SnuffBunny

Hi there!
Thought id say hello like everyone else.: victory:
I'm Leanne, from Andover in Hampshire.
New to the reptile scene.

So hellllllllooooo.
(sorry not to detailed, i have no idea what to say:blush

Thanks for reading!
Leanne xx


----------



## markhill

:welcome1:
I'm from Hampshire too

Do you have any reps atm?


----------



## Issa

Hiya, another one from hampshire here.


----------



## SnuffBunny

Woooooooooooo Hampshire people!
Well hello local'ish peepz!
No reptiles at the moment, but currently starting up a set up for a baby bearded dragon.
This will be my first reptile so I'm still in my "learning about everything stage!"
Any advise from personal experiences would be much appreciated!!

I'm in the process at the moment of buying a three foot viv for the new member of the family...And I'm stupidly excited as I have wanted one for years!!

I have guinea pigs at the moment (Had Gpigs for as long as I can remember!) and recently lost a brackish puffer.
Thanks for the reply by the way !!
Leanne xx: victory:


----------



## ANT

hello and :welcome:


----------



## linda.t

:welcome1:


----------



## SnuffBunny

Thank you, thank you : victory:


----------



## dingy

Hi, I'm in Hampshire too: victory:


----------



## Art_Gecko101

and me and mee!!!! I'm in southampton! and tbo (the site owner) is a hampshire man too! Woo hants!!

Nice to see you here! you're not 23 by any chance? my housemate went to school in andover!


----------



## Boyden1985

Hiya welcome to RFUK. Lots of nice people to help you out here :no1:

: victory:


----------



## SnuffBunny

Art_Gecko101 said:


> and me and mee!!!! I'm in southampton! and tbo (the site owner) is a hampshire man too! Woo hants!!
> 
> Nice to see you here! you're not 23 by any chance? my housemate went to school in andover!


I am 23, but i didnt go to school in Andover...I went to castledown in Ludghershall. (five mins up the road).

Also Hello to everyones else who said hi!!!!!!!!!
This forum is well cool!:no1: Really enjoying myself going through all the topics and convos everyones having.
Learned heaps so far to!
Woooooooooooo go me!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Thanks for being so nice to me everyone :flrt:


----------



## geckomagic

Hey! Im also from Hamsphire, Basingstoke, just down the road!!!! I really Think we should get some Hampshire club meets going or something!!


----------



## SnuffBunny

oOOO I agree!!!
If you ever need a babysitter for your collection :whistling2:...
It's mad how close people are!
I was actually cursing this site yesterday that I couldnt find n e one closer to me hahhaa.
Oh how i was wrong :blush:
Theres lots of us :crazy:
Leanne


----------



## geckomagic

Spam2208 said:


> oOOO I agree!!!
> If you ever need a babysitter for your collection :whistling2:...


May take you up on that when im on holiday lol!!
Your welcome to come see them some time.

I know quite a few people around this area and good friends with a couple.
Im going to try and orgainze a Hampshire group or club or something.


----------



## SnuffBunny

Awww brilliant!
Thanks very much!
Do you have any pics i could see now of your collection?
I think a meet thing would be well good!
Loadsa people with the same interest's! Happy days!
:cheers::cheers: <---thatll be the meet ppl just so you know :jump:


----------



## geckomagic

Spam2208 said:


> I think a meet thing would be well good!
> Loadsa people with the same interest's! Happy days!
> :cheers::cheers: <---thatll be the meet ppl just so you know :jump:


Like to see the alcoholic beverages!!!
Well i'll try get something organised for the meet.

Just search my username in advanced search and it'll show you all my posts, i have put quite a few pics up.

see ya


----------



## geckomagic

Hope you get the viv ok. : victory:


----------



## Storm Python

hi im steve from sussex
:welcome1:


----------



## jenjen

hello andover person, I'm from Tidworth and I'm 23 too! : victory:


----------



## odyssey

:welcome1: to the forums


----------



## mark elliott

hello and welcome


----------



## tiffa

:welcome1: to rfuk


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## Blueladybird

Hiya Leanne,

Welcome to the forum.

Great choice of 1st lizard btw. I got my 1st beardie about a month ago and he's the most adorable wee thing.

You need to post pics when you get yours.

Have you decided where you're getting one from yet? Some breeders on this forum with some gorgeous colour morphs.

Molly x


----------



## geckomagic

Hampshire Reptile Group | A Place For Reptile Keepers From The Hampshire Area

Hampshire Reptile Group Is Now Live


----------



## mrsfluff

Morning:whip:


----------



## SnuffBunny

Hi everyone who said hello and welcome!
Thanks for the warm welcome!
Oh my life theres people everywhere on here!

Oh and as for my first beardie I am buying a gorjuz lil citrus bubby from Anna_l!!
They're soooo cute!!!

jenjen?
What school did u go to?
I may know u as i lived in tidworth..... scar:lol2:y lol


----------



## PsyKoViggy

Welcome to the forums!
Great to meet more local reptile lovers!

Much luck with your beardie when you get it : victory:


----------



## Leo-Lover

Hi I'm from Hampshire too: victory:

Welcome to RFUK


----------



## cubeykc

:welcomerfuk: snuffbunny i hope you enjoy your self


----------



## lucaswilb

hi there and welcome.

look forward to hearing from you on the forums.


----------



## SnuffBunny

lucaswilb said:


> hi there and welcome.
> 
> look forward to hearing from you on the forums.


 

lol...I'm old skool now!!


----------



## cubeykc

how are you enjoying your time on rfuk?


----------



## SnuffBunny

cubeykc said:


> how are you enjoying your time on rfuk?


 
lol....i'm an addicted. To many fun ppl to play wif...lol


----------



## RICK 13

hi leanne and :welcome:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

hello and :welcomerfuk:


----------

